# Muzzle Classic - mini slide switch



## zipfool (Dec 4, 2021)

I think I may have gotten the wrong kind of mini slide switch for muzzle Classic. The one I ordered on Tayda has, what appears to be, 5 pins instead of 3:











						Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 0.5A 50VDC
					

WEALTH METAL - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				





Would this one work better, or can I just clip/cut off the outside pins on the switch I already bought?








						Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 2A 125VAC
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 4, 2021)

I have used this one and it works just fine.









						Mini Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 0.2A 24VDC
					

EXCEL CELL ELECTRONIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




I have also made it an external switch. And I use it a lot more than I thought I would. And if you play a lot of dynamic stuff going from high gain chugging to leads in a live situation using a stomp for the range switch would be pretty handy IMO.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 4, 2021)

Those outside pins are just for physical stabilization— many times a PCB would have additional holes for the switch to mount to from those pins, and it just makes it so there’s less stress on the actual switch mechanism when being actuated or from small accidental shear impacts. You could clip the outer two pins off without any adverse impact and still use it in your muzzle if the pin spacing of the inner three pins fits the board.


----------



## zipfool (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks I'll give that a try!


----------



## zipfool (Dec 4, 2021)

So, at 12mm wide, the switch I got is too wide to fit the other components in, particularly the THAT4301 module. I got the pedal PCB THAT4301 replacement module, and the terminals I'd need to solder in place wouldn't fit with the switch there.



Paradox916 said:


> I have used this one and it works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you install that switch on the Muzzle Classic, or the one with the SMD THAT4301?

The datasheet shows a width of 10mm, which still looks too wide to fit the other components. Mind posting a photo of your build?


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 4, 2021)

The build I did with the internal switch Was the classic and I used a 4301 but I no longer have that one the next was I did an external toggle
And I also did a write up on the retrofit module.





__





						THAT4301 RetroFit Module
					

Well this isn’t really a build report per se as I used an existing muzzle build to note any differences between the  actual 4301 and the retrofit with 4305.... hers is the skinny on what I experienced.. the module using 2.54mm pin headers sits about the same as the 4301 In a  IC socket and a few...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				









__





						Muzzle.... with all the bells and whistles
					

So I finally finished this one... had to make it special... made the range switch external, bi color  (green/red) illuminated stomp and the gating indicator in the light plate (inspired by @Stickman393  parasite build) and help with the graphics from @SillyOctpuss




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				





Not sure if it helps but the width shouldn’t be an issue but if there  isn’t room you could always  relocate the switch, or go external


----------



## Caldo71 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hey gang I know this thread is a little older but since we’re talking about that little range switch, I wanted to jump in and ask another easy question about it:

Does it MATTER how the switch is “rotated” for it to function properly? 

Meaning, if I look at that component (I got the proper recommended Tayda one) I see a little 1-2-3 embossed into it. 

So, like, should it still function whether or not those little embossed numbers are _facing_ me or _away_ from me as I peer down the edge of the PCB?


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

It's an SPDT so orientation should not matter.


----------

